# My GSP's first squirrel



## 3ringer (Jan 22, 2017)

I have been wanting to take my GSP squirrel hunting. I haven't had a chance to take her yet. She loves to hunt anything that moves. I shot a squirrel in our yard with an air rifle. She picked it up but didn't want to drop it. She wanted to bring it in the house. She was proud of her catch.


----------



## JOE DUTTON (Jan 25, 2017)

Good looking girl


----------



## JOE DUTTON (Jan 25, 2017)

finding any birds ceader creek got some woodcock


----------

